# Air Guns



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The lake association (governing body of my hood) has nixed my ability to use a firearm to kill possums and raccoon and other vermin on my property therefor me and a few other home owners are moving to air guns...

Recommendations? right now I have a .177 Benjamin from the early 90's however I don't see that taking out a ****, muskrat or badger with one shot.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

.22 caliber crosman would be the cheapest effective option probably


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

For the money, I like the Crossman Quest 1000X.
It's a 1 pump rifle.
With pellets it's kickass, and with darts it's lethal.
You should have no problem taking down opossums, ***** and such with it.
Cost = around $100.

I got one because ducks kept landing in my koi pond messing up the water with their poop.

Crossman Quest 1000X


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I doubt any type of air gun will be taking out raccoons... maybe squirells... what kind of guns are they not letting you use? If u can id grab a .17 remington


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Damn, there are some serious airguns!

http://www.airgundepot.com/varmint-hunting-airguns.html


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

We have an RWS (Model 54 i think?) side lever .177 cal... 1100fps and will drive tacks at 100yds. They are super quiet also.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> I doubt any type of air gun will be taking out raccoons... maybe squirells... what kind of guns are they not letting you use? If u can id grab a .17 remington


I think it depends largely on how good of a shot you are.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

get a Gamo. Here's one killing a hog. We had one with a scope we would pop comorants off the top of shrimp boat outriggers. They pack a punch.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ What was the purpose of shooting cormorants?
Is it because they just stand there and are an easy target?

We used to see 'em all the time when we were surfing.
They'd stand out on rocks and dry their wings in the sun/wind.

I never did understand why some dumbass gets ahold of a gun and thinks it's fun to senselessly kill things.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What was the purpose of shooting cormorants?


Pain-in-the-ass birds that eat bass, trout, and salmon.

An airgun doesn't really cut it for raccoons. 
You may be better off trapping them, then just shooting them in the cage. Some people drown them, but I think that's horrible.

These "lil' griz get'rz" are all the rage right now for raccoon trappers. 
You won't catch any neighbor's cats in these.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ They eat fish?

DAMN those things... they should all be killed!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I doubt any type of air gun will be taking out raccoons... maybe squirells... what kind of guns are they not letting you use? If u can id grab a .17 remington


I think it depends largely on how good of a shot you are.
[/quote]

I'm good trust me, cumulatively I run threw over 50k rounds a year mostly clay killing but I've recently gotten into pistol and light riflery(sp) to the tune of 200 rounds a week (split between the two) after clay leagues are over.

.22 or larger if possible at 1200+FPS sounds about right...whats the difference between PBA and Reg..22 lead hunter pellets?

I'm looking for KO power not necessarily overall velocity.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Something along these lines... http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-hunter-extreme-air-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ZOSICK said:


> Something along these lines... http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-hunter-extreme-air-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


x2 you can never go wrong with a Gamo.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Something along these lines... http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-hunter-extreme-air-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


x2 you can never go wrong with a Gamo.
[/quote]

Is it available without the scope...No reason to buy something you'll never use.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Something along these lines... http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-hunter-extreme-air-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


x2 you can never go wrong with a Gamo.
[/quote]

Is it available without the scope...No reason to buy something you'll never use.








[/quote]
google it theres more than one place to buy, But in my eyes it looks like a severe waste of money for something with little use. I wouldnt touch and air rifle for $100 let alone $400. With $400 you could get a top of the line remington .17 hell that price fetches hunting rifles! .22s are not that loud either... but for raccoons I dont believe air rifles should be used. They should be used for squirrels and stuff.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah...when your 12 $400 is alot of money.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> yeah...when your 12 $400 is alot of money.


Im 17, and could out hunt your ass any day. $400 for a damn air rifle? Thats insane. Get your self a decent .22 and call it day, shoot onces pick up the **** and go inside, there will be no trouble.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a Daisy .177 pump pellet gun that drops rabbits at 30yds. easily. I have a scope on it and it's fairly accurate at short range. Gamo makes a rifle that has a muzzle velocity around 1200 fps. This will easily kill most pests with a well placed shot. Even a poor shot, they won't be digging in your dumpster the next day. I have seen the Gamo on TV take down wild pigs. All you should need. I think they are less than $200.00. Perfect!



Dolphinswin said:


> yeah...when your 12 $400 is alot of money.


Im 17, and could out hunt your ass any day. $400 for a damn air rifle? Thats insane. Get your self a decent .22 and call it day, shoot onces pick up the **** and go inside, there will be no trouble.
[/quote]

The OP wipes his ass with hundred dollar bills, so $400.00 probably isn't going to break him... He owns a bunch of SWEET mustangs. LOL.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

fishguy1313 said:


> Something along these lines... http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-hunter-extreme-air-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


x2 you can never go wrong with a Gamo.
[/quote]

Is it available without the scope...No reason to buy something you'll never use.








[/quote]
google it theres more than one place to buy, But in my eyes it looks like a severe waste of money for something with little use. I wouldnt touch and air rifle for $100 let alone $400. With $400 you could get a top of the line remington .17 hell that price fetches hunting rifles! .22s are not that loud either... but for raccoons I dont believe air rifles should be used. They should be used for squirrels and stuff.
[/quote]

.22's aren't good enough for *****? You gotta be kidding me. I've shot dozens of ***** with .22's. No problem. My uncle shot one out of a tree last year with his OLD .22 Winchester. Must've been a 60yd. shot or more. That **** was dead before he hit the ground.
[/quote]
.22 air rifles arent enough.

I can't justify spending $400 on a airgun, thats more than my .270


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how much do you want to spend? there are some mighty fine .22 and .25 caliber airguns, i wouldn't go with a .177 for possums.

on the single break barrel pump side of things, i'd go with a trail np XL (.22 cal, 1100fps). this will be my next air rifle (i have a few). it's a solid nitro piston design...very quiet, and smooth action, yet very powerful compared to your average airgun. this'll take possum, but shooting it might get tiresome with a 47lb cocking effort.

with a PCP, you're looking at a traditional, semi-auto style rifle. most of the time you're looking at an 8, 10, or 12 shot rotary mag that you load your pellets into. under the barrel is an air tank, which takes 2-3000psi of air pressure (you pump, or fill from a scuba tank). these have all the power, remarkable accuracy (fixed barrel), and they're an ease to shoot, you can probably get 60-100 full power shots per tank. it should take about 150 pumps to fill the tank. it's a chore initially, but you'll appreciate not having to c*ck a barrel every time.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-discovery-air-rifle.shtml

the benjamin discovery is pretty much the pinnacle of an all around PCP shooter (pre charged pneumatic). just a solid, awesome gun.

i have a gamo shadow .177 that shoots about 1000fps with lead. it plinks squirrels, chippy's, rats, and other tiny rodents fairly easily. it'll drop a rabbit, but i wouldnt work on a possum or skunk with it. in my experience the gamo's are cheaply made, and they're great for the money as far as accuracy and reliability goes. but they're not the most comfortable guns out there, or the most customizable. also, the triggers are pretty terrible, which is where the benjamin really shines. it feels like a firearm trigger. with the PCP, you also dont get the recoil of the piston (or spring in a traditional springer), so your accuracy is that much better, and followup shots are milliseconds apart.

if you want to get into it on the cheap cheap, go with a gamo big cat
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-big-cat-1200-air-rifle.shtml
it'll drop your game and should work well for your needs. i just think, after owning a bunch of cheap(er) airguns, it's much more worth it to spend 2-3x as much on 1 gun, than have to buy 3-4 guns due to breakage or underperformance.

good luck!

btw, i use these... http://www.pyramydair.com/s/p/Predator_22_Cal_16_0_Grains_Pointed_200ct/343

everything is pretty much dead on contact with those puppes. they hit like a freight train.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't personally shot the .22 Gamo rifle, but having seen it kill a wild hog on TV, I would certainly think it'd knock down some *****.

You can buy some live traps, bait'em, and check'em the next day. This is what we do down in Bellevue during growing season. We catch a crap load of them. From there they are shot and tossed. They get into the boss's sweet corn and other veggies. Caught me off guard last year, a skunk got into the live trap. I was checking them at night and got a little dusted. Had to go get the .223 the next day and shoot him at about 50 yds... Stunk pretty bad...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Evanix_AR6_AR4_shrouded_PCP_air_rifle/2058

something like that is a semi auto (the benjamin is bolt action), but that sucker puts out 60lbs of muzzle energy at the nose. that's about 40% of an actual .22lr energy, which, in the case of airguns, is a shitload of energy.



Dolphinswin said:


> Something along these lines... http://www.airgundep...r-rifle-22.html thanks for the link Bawb


x2 you can never go wrong with a Gamo.
[/quote]

Is it available without the scope...No reason to buy something you'll never use.








[/quote]
google it theres more than one place to buy, But in my eyes it looks like a severe waste of money for something with little use. I wouldnt touch and air rifle for $100 let alone $400. With $400 you could get a top of the line remington .17 hell that price fetches hunting rifles! .22s are not that loud either... but for raccoons I dont believe air rifles should be used. They should be used for squirrels and stuff.
[/quote]

air rifles can be used for all game...ALL game. there's an air rifle for every prey. dont knock it till you try it. i have a firearms license, and firearms, but there's no way i'd ever give up my airguns. airguns are the shyt!!!

ammo is a lot cheaper as well, especially cheaper than .17. or .22-250!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Evanix_AR6_AR4_shrouded_PCP_air_rifle/2058
> 
> something like that is a semi auto (the benjamin is bolt action), but that sucker puts out 60lbs of muzzle energy at the nose. that's about 40% of an actual .22lr energy, which, in the case of airguns, is a shitload of energy.


I want to stay under $500 also it will be passed on to my son eventually, once he gets the hang of my old benjamin...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here's a great video/review of the benjamin discovery. this guy also does a ton of other video's, and probably has a review of the trail np xl as well...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw, if you do get the gamo, you absolute HAVE to get the GRT-III trigger, and drop it in. it's night and day. iirc it was like 25 bucks, but well worth it. these guns should ship with those triggers. gamo's stock triggers are awful. worse than glock imo.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

How long will the Benjamin discovery hold it's charge when stored...Can I pump it up and let it sit for a couple weeks with out the charge degrading?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd stear clear of that hunter extreme...i think there's much higher quality for the price.

PBA ammo is a light alloy ammo. it's worthless for knockdown. its pretty hard though, so it'll penetrate a hard surface, but it's not going to bore itself very deep, since its light. pba's draw is that it goes supersonic and makes a "crack" like a firecracker. lead pellets are the way to go. PBA will also wear the rifling down in your barrel. i dont shoot any PBA in any of my guns, because lead is just so much better.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

as for leaving it pumped for weeks on end...it might not hurt it, but i wouldn't do it for more than 24 hours or so...i doubt it'd hurt it...just one of those things. kind of like leaving a springer gun cocked...nobody really knows, but the extra stress certainly doesn't HELP.

btw i just noticed...airgundepot.com has the discovery for 20 bucks cheaper. 359 vs 379. us poor people down here, who dont drive vettes notice sh*t like that. hahaha.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> as for leaving it pumped for weeks on end...it might not hurt it, but i wouldn't do it for more than 24 hours or so...i doubt it'd hurt it...just one of those things. kind of like leaving a springer gun cocked...nobody really knows, but the extra stress certainly doesn't HELP.
> 
> btw i just noticed...airgundepot.com has the discovery for 20 bucks cheaper. 359 vs 379. *us poor people down here, who dont drive vettes notice sh*t like that. hahaha.*


Says the guy with bad ass dogs..Opinion on this guy... Benjamin Trail NP XL1100 .22 Cal Air Rifle http://www.airgundepot.com/benjamin-trail-xl1100-air-rifle.html


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ What was the purpose of shooting cormorants?
> Is it because they just stand there and are an easy target?
> 
> We used to see 'em all the time when we were surfing.
> ...


didn't mean to hurt your feelings sweet pea. They sh*t all over the boats and and the acid in their sh*t corrodes the metal riggings/outriggers on shrimp boats. But i bet they really were pretty while you were surfing.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I wouldn't spend over $150 for an airgun...b/c it's an airgun you're going to shoot rodents with.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Gamo174-Refurbished-Big-Cat-Air-Rifle-Combo/1137935.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D1100283%26Ne%3D1100283%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dgamo%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchall%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3DSearchRefinements%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3Dgamo%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=gamo&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> ^^ What was the purpose of shooting cormorants?
> Is it because they just stand there and are an easy target?
> 
> We used to see 'em all the time when we were surfing.
> ...


didn't mean to hurt your feelings sweet pea. They sh*t all over the boats and and the acid in their sh*t corrodes the metal riggings/outriggers on shrimp boats. But i bet they really were pretty while you were surfing.
[/quote]

So why shoot them? If an animal inconveniences you, your allowed to shoot it?

Well then I guess I should be blasting every seagull I see this summer. This sh*t on our cars!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> yeah...when your 12 $400 is alot of money.


Im 17, and could out hunt your ass any day. $400 for a damn air rifle? Thats insane. Get your self a decent .22 and call it day, shoot onces pick up the **** and go inside, there will be no trouble.
[/quote]
you could out hunt my ass any day eh?ow do you know this?E-THUGGIN?shot my first deer at 10.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's gonna be my next airgun zosick. Only problem is that it's a bear to c*ck the thing after each shot, so not much of a plinker. But packs plenty of punch for larger game. I think the 60 extra for the discovery is a better deal though. That's as low as I've seen it ever, and the trail np xl has always been 299, that's why I haven't bought yet...im waiting for a sale.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn, some of those things are amazing.....haven't looked at air guns in a really long time (like since I was 5 and got a Red Ryder







) might have to think about picking one of those .22's up. Might finally be able to deter the Neighbors Labradoodle from shitting in my yard haha....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the PCP is on my radar for sure in the future...i want to go head first though, get a nice scuba setup so i can just connect a hose and fill the resorvoir up about 100 times per scuba fill. haha. i definitely need a .22 hunter though. the trail np xl is an awesome gun...just tiresome to shoot, big and heavy to lug around, and at the end of the day, it's still a break barrel, so accuracy will struggle. but it should still come in at a respectable 25 or so ftlbs of energy, which is plenty to drop larger pest's. you could get a .177 that delivers that much energy, but the problem comes with accuracy. when every pellet you shoot goes supersonic, the air resistance is distorted, which leads to the pellet traveling funky. it'd be hard to register good groups when you're shooting 1600fps with an 8gr object. that's why most of the competition guns are .177, and they only shoot about 500fps.

(edit) forgot to add, the benjamin and some crossman guns are manufactured in the USA. that's enough for me, based on two equal guns, to purchase the one made domestically.

whatever you choose, be sure to post some pics and a good review. im interested in a .22 1000fps+ airgun, so naturally i'd like to hear your experience.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a .177 cal quest 1000x and I guarantee it will kill a ****. The .22 would be more effective though. Also the scope that comes on teh crosman is junk.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I picked up a walther talon .22 for less than $75 out of pocket, I won a $200 gift card at Cabelas during charity shoot we had in March...Next week I have two meat shoots sponsored by Omaha Steaks.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice pickup. walthers high end guns are some of the highest end airguns you can even buy without going custom. their entry level stuff is comprable to gamo, RWS, and some of the 1-tick higher end springer (entry) guns. it should serve your needs well.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> nice pickup. walthers high end guns are some of the highest end airguns you can even buy without going custom. their entry level stuff is comprable to gamo, RWS, and some of the 1-tick higher end springer (entry) guns. it should serve your needs well.


The sales guy pretty much sold me on it.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

stick these babies into your gun

Promethius Paragon Pellets










Plastic body with a zinc head, the plastic fits a lot snugger in the barrel so the windage is greatly reduced increasing the power considerably.
Having a zinc head means the pellet does not deform. It's like a bullet really. Great for killing furries


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> stick these babies into your gun
> 
> Promethius Paragon Pellets
> 
> ...


I bought a box of those at a gun show back in the early 80's. They have incredible penetration.

I haven't seen them for sale in a long time, though.

These Gamo hunting pellets work very well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've used those, i prefer the polymags over them, as they carry a bit more weight. a great pellet i've used is the gamo magnum's. of course, the beeman crow magnums are also awesome, and the kodiaks are weighty, tough to shoot as they drop quite a bit, and dont really carry as well as an 8 or 9gr pellet in my gun at least...a higher power pellet rifle, something rated at 1400fps or so, would probably be better suited for such a heavy pellet.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So I've just been using the cheep cone or pointed tips with my new talon .22, is there much of a difference when shooting with in 25 yards...BTW the scope took forever (50 rounds) to sight in.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

25 yards is where you'll do most of your shooting anyway. if you're plinking, i shoot the cheapest crap crossmans that they sell. but if i've got to dispatch something living, i prefer something with a little oomph and penetration. polymags are the best of both worlds IMO. beeman also makes awesome pellets.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

*Edit to YouTube vids please, I cant seem to find a good review/comparison vid.

never mind I found a couple


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

No airgun will kill a racoon, no matter how good you think you are.

*You shoot a 1000 rounds A WEEK?*


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I beg to differ. Head shot with a modern air rifle will kill a raccoon. These toys are becoming really powerful. Humane? Possibly not. But when your parents won't let you have a real gun or you're trying to kill stuff on the DL there's no other option.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Isn't zinc toxic? So pretty much anything will die with one shot eventually.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Boobah said:


> I beg to differ. Head shot with a modern air rifle will kill a raccoon. These toys are becoming really powerful. Humane? Possibly not. But when your parents won't let you have a real gun or you're trying to kill stuff on the DL there's no other option.


Nah, maybe after a month and the infection kills them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> No airgun will kill a racoon, no matter how good you think you are.
> 
> *You shoot a 1000 rounds A WEEK?*


I have no clue on the whole racoon idea since I dont hunt...
But if I thought about it at all-For small game this would certainly be on my list to try out.....

http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-socom-extreme-177-caliber-1650fps.html


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

A freak shot maybe, but consistently, no airgun will kill raccoons. I have shot them with 22 mags before and had them scamper off. Did they die? Maybe an hour later, but I did not see them die.

If you are trying to shoo them away, yes.......kill them..........no.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> A freak shot maybe, but consistently, no airgun will kill raccoons. I have shot them with 22 mags before and had them scamper off. Did they die? Maybe an hour later, but I did not see them die.
> 
> If you are trying to shoo them away, yes.......kill them..........no.


I stated I have no clue......








Only hit acouple in vehicle in virginia.....


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no idea what this means but it looks techi

http://www.straightshooters.com/ourtake/ottesteunjinsumatra.html

also this dude has shot a 120-lb wild hog, there is a vid somewhere here apparently

http://site.airgundepot.com/blog1/2008/01/airgun_hunting_for_unusual_gam.html


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

There's all kinds of crazy mo fo's out there killing big deer and boar with .50 cal big bore air rifles...but that's really not what this thread is talking about. One of those would blow a **** to pieces.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What the f*ck? Seriously are you all ******** or something? You guys are sitting here debating what kind of pellet can kill a raccoon for 3 pages and before that another thread about eating squirrels?

It seems like every American member on her creams his pants over a discussion about shooting projectiles at otherwise meaningless small woodland creatures.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

DT< Not all of us think stealing a cop's hat and running away is an exacting measure of one's manliness. Certainly not enough to bring it up several times like it is cool or something.

Back to the thread.............50,000 rounds a year. Let's say you can load, aim, reload, take a break, clean your gun, walk to check your target, replace target, whatever it takes for you to shoot, to the rate of maybe 50 rounds an hour, average. Please keep in mind you still have to get to the shooting area, setup, tear down, drive home, eat........various things. 50 rounds an hour seems like a very high average.

50,000/50 rounds an hour=1000 hours year, which is about 20 hours a week. Almost a FULL day a wek minus 4 hours.......

80 hours a month, a little more actually.

A lot of shooting to get 50,000 rounds downrange.

Zoosick what Seal Team do you belong to? I thought they were the only guys shooting 1000 rounds a week. Or maybe Delta. Zoosick you kill Osama with an airgun?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> What the f*ck? Seriously are you all ******** or something? You guys are sitting here debating what kind of pellet can kill a raccoon for 3 pages and before that another thread about eating squirrels?
> 
> It seems like every American member on her creams his pants over a discussion about shooting projectiles at otherwise meaningless small woodland creatures.


Born and bred in the South, so you might say that. Not creaming my pants, but it is a discussion I think is interesting. Hence why I try to put positively contribute to the discussion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cant argue with that. Enjoy the shooting boob.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

armac said:


> A freak shot maybe, but consistently, no airgun will kill raccoons. I have shot them with 22 mags before and had them scamper off. Did they die? Maybe an hour later, but I did not see them die.
> 
> If you are trying to shoo them away, yes.......kill them..........no.


A shooter that knows what they are doing with the right gun and ammo can kill a **** with regularity. I killed more than 1 groundhog with a Crossman 760 back in the day and I was missing all of the afore mentioned criteria.

On a side note, I did learn that using the wrong type of pellet on a chipmunk tends to just roll them over a few times rather than kill them.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha Guru said:


> A freak shot maybe, but consistently, no airgun will kill raccoons. I have shot them with 22 mags before and had them scamper off. Did they die? Maybe an hour later, but I did not see them die.
> 
> If you are trying to shoo them away, yes.......kill them..........no.


A shooter that knows what they are doing with the right gun and ammo can kill a **** with regularity. I killed more than 1 groundhog with a Crossman 760 back in the day and I was missing all of the afore mentioned criteria.

On a side note, I did learn that using the wrong type of pellet on a chipmunk tends to just roll them over a few times rather than kill them.








[/quote]

You speaking from experience?

How many racoons you killed, like a kill ratio, killed to wounded and got away.

You get a lot of "I seen on the internet it can be done" but I am talking about actual kills by a member here. I like actuality, not internetality.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats your raccoon kill/death ratio?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Danny Tanner said:


> Whats your raccoon kill/death ratio?


Never killed a raccoon with an air rifle. Have shot ***** with 22 magnums before and watched them run off. We owned a couple hundred acres of orange grove in Florida years ago, the raccoons were always a problem, we would go out every night and shoot raccoons. I know what it took me to kill a raccoon, and it was much more than an air rifle.

That is why I am asking for personal experience, since I have NONE in that department.

So to answer your question, which is asked wrong, shoud be shot/death ratio, not kill/death.

I have no ratio, we did not hunt raccoons with air rifles.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was making a COD joke.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Danny Tanner said:


> I was making a COD joke.


And it was funny


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

armac said:


> No airgun will kill a racoon, no matter how good you think you are.
> 
> *You shoot a 1000 rounds A WEEK?*


closer to 750 total but for instance I shot 375 of trap on Monday, Wednesday 250 of skeet and normally another 250 of skeet/trap or sporting clays over the weekend living less than a mile from ENGC doesn't hurt as we have voice activated trap's so I don't need for a puller, if there is a steel match that week add another 100-150.

this weekend I head off for a Midwest sporting clays tour hitting 7 different courses over the next 4 days I'm taking 6 cases of sporting loads we will also be touring Hornady. that doesn't include leagues for the week.

BTW 1 round of trap generally takes 20min if you have a full squad and less than ten if your the lone shooter.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ZOSICK said:


> No airgun will kill a racoon, no matter how good you think you are.
> 
> *You shoot a 1000 rounds A WEEK?*


closer to 750 total but for instance I shot 375 of trap on Monday, Wednesday 250 of skeet and normally another 250 of skeet/trap or sporting clays over the weekend living less than a mile from ENGC doesn't hurt as we have voice activated trap's so I don't need for a puller, if there is a steel match that week add another 100-150.

this weekend I head off for a Midwest sporting clays tour hitting 7 different courses over the next 4 days I'm taking 6 cases of sporting loads we will also be touring Hornady. that doesn't include leagues for the week.

BTW 1 round of trap generally takes 20min if you have a full squad and less than ten if your the lone shooter.
[/quote]

There you go, 40,000 a year, by your count. Week in week out. A lot of shooting. You own the shotgun shell company?

About $7000 bucks a year for shells?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200184-got-a-reloading-press-anyone-else-reload/page__view__findpost__p__2711673


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Boobah said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200184-got-a-reloading-press-anyone-else-reload/page__view__findpost__p__2711673


Then add in reloading time, must be full time job shooting 40,000 rounds a year.

Be more feasible, time wise, just to buy the shells.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

armac said:


> No airgun will kill a racoon, no matter how good you think you are.
> 
> *You shoot a 1000 rounds A WEEK?*


closer to 750 total but for instance I shot 375 of trap on Monday, Wednesday 250 of skeet and normally another 250 of skeet/trap or sporting clays over the weekend living less than a mile from ENGC doesn't hurt as we have voice activated trap's so I don't need for a puller, if there is a steel match that week add another 100-150.

this weekend I head off for a Midwest sporting clays tour hitting 7 different courses over the next 4 days I'm taking 6 cases of sporting loads we will also be touring Hornady. that doesn't include leagues for the week.

BTW 1 round of trap generally takes 20min if you have a full squad and less than ten if your the lone shooter.
[/quote]

There you go, 40,000 a year, by your count. Week in week out. A lot of shooting. You own the shotgun shell company?

About $7000 bucks a year for shells?
[/quote]

I reload at $2.25 a box $3600 not $7000. If you buy half a pallet of new shells your looking at around $3.25 a box or $5200 not including rebates...I guess I never counted every shell I shot this is also not including upland bird hunting.

How many rounds did you shoot last year exact number please?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> What the f*ck? Seriously are you all ******** or something? You guys are sitting here debating what kind of pellet can kill a raccoon for 3 pages and before that another thread about eating squirrels?
> 
> It seems like every American member on her creams his pants over a discussion about shooting projectiles at otherwise meaningless small woodland creatures.

















That's some funny sh*t.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe a thousand rounds, whatever the department gives me to shoot. I carry a gun and shoot for a living, I do not live to shoot.

Never claimed to be a big shooter........

Leave that to you Big Dog


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

armac said:


> A freak shot maybe, but consistently, no airgun will kill raccoons. I have shot them with 22 mags before and had them scamper off. Did they die? Maybe an hour later, but I did not see them die.
> 
> If you are trying to shoo them away, yes.......kill them..........no.


A shooter that knows what they are doing with the right gun and ammo can kill a **** with regularity. I killed more than 1 groundhog with a Crossman 760 back in the day and I was missing all of the afore mentioned criteria.

On a side note, I did learn that using the wrong type of pellet on a chipmunk tends to just roll them over a few times rather than kill them.








[/quote]

You speaking from experience?

How many racoons you killed, like a kill ratio, killed to wounded and got away.

You get a lot of "I seen on the internet it can be done" but I am talking about actual kills by a member here. I like actuality, not internetality.
[/quote]

I don't shoot raccoons and am not about to go out and find one to prove my point since I already outlined my relative experience. (My groundhog kill ratio with an airgun is at least 3/3, however I have shot them with a 22mag, 22LR, and 410 and had some get away...22 bullets are infamous for going through varmits leaving them with survivable flesh wounds.) A groundhog skull is thicker than a raccoon skull, and we're talking headshots here. A raccoon skull gives you a better lateral profile to aim at too. I did witness my neighbor kill a raccoon with a smaller airgun than mine, but it took more than one shot since they didn't hit its head first. The shot to the head finally dropped it out of the tree.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Why don't you just set up traps and then give them to an organisation (if there is one) who would release them into the wild or humanely dispose of them?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ok. No personal experience


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Only shoot an animal if your 100 percent sure you can kill it quick and easy. Dont f*cking hurt it really badly and the make it suffer. Shooting chipmunks and making them roll p-teach? Yeah man I bet you felt really good about making an animal suffer. Grow up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

making animals suffer is a disgrace to mankind, men who feel the need to kill animals and torture them for the sake of it are probably worried about the less than satisfactory sex your lil pecker can provide to your wife so you feel the need to express your manliness other ways by killing innocent animals either that or your wife is the man in bed and you need to to express your dominant trait in some other way.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So armac you wanna be my personal round counter? please set up an .xls spread sheet for me and add another 100 rounds 9mm to the count as I just got back from ENGC. I'm working on breaking in a new CZ 75 Phantom and basically I need a Personal Shooting Assistant to keep track for me, I'll start PMing you every time I go to the range. My son use to do the job but he's apparently not getting the job done to your standards so I'm offering the position of my Personal Shooting Assistant to you!

Can I get your E-mail address or should I just PM you my scores and rounds shot also I need you to keep track of wins and loses, accept or decline?

When you don't do your own lawn care or home cleaning you have more spare time, if I don't want to go to work I don't and no one is there to fire me.

I need an answer ASAP as I leave at 5am tomorrow for my trip.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Exactly, I cant believe he would shoot an innocent chipmunk and laugh as it rolls over in pain. The dude needs to take a serious look at himself.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I just read that shooting chipmunks comment, making them roll, you should be ashamed of yourself. Any person who takes pleasure in harming innocent creatures should be subjected to the same treatment. Bet you wouldn't like it if I drove by and fired an air rifle at you making you roll around in pain and fear.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Exactly, I cant believe he would shoot an innocent chipmunk and laugh as it rolls over in pain. The dude needs to take a serious look at himself.


4real....wtf is wrong with this asshole. I bet he's been picked on his whole life and now has to kill innocent creatures to feel powerful and make up for his obivious lack of penis size


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe someone from the lakeside homeowners association can help you.

I like how you keep using the initials for your gunclub. Like I care where you shoot.

The whole HO association, 50,000 round was irrelevant to the thread. You needed a varmint gun. You threw all the crap in to impress the morons here.

Try to grow up. Zoosick


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Maybe someone from the lakeside homeowners association can help you.
> 
> I like how you keep using the initials for your gunclub. Like I care where you shoot.
> 
> ...


I'm working on it, thanks big dog.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

zo i live on a farm all my beef chicken and pork is raised by myself

Also killing for food and killing/torture for fun are slightly two different things... but i see your to stupid to differentiate so no point on arguing. Go back to your killing and torture while driving around in your fancy cars and drinking bacon vodka... your dick must be huge!!!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He eat the ground squirrel?

I gotta go Zoobaby. I will be in trouble soon here.

Enjoy the royal life Big Dog.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Zoo ....







....you sir are an asshole. Going to the store and buying meat is a big difference than shooting an innocent wild animal thats just trying to eat. How wouldvu feel if i came to your job and shot u cuz i didnt want u to put that c*ck in uour mouth


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> He eat the ground squirrel?
> 
> I gotta go Zoobaby. I will be in trouble soon here.
> 
> Enjoy the royal life Big Dog.


Thanks I can only hope to be pulled over buy you some time


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> zo i live on a farm all my beef chicken and pork is raised by myself
> 
> Also killing for food and killing/torture for fun are slightly two different things... but i see your to stupid to differentiate so no point on arguing. Go back to your killing and torture while driving around in your fancy cars and drinking bacon vodka... your dick must be huge!!!!!


I would be intrested in hearing how you slaughter these guys as well...Seeing as I lived on a farm as well and raised my own food for a few years and know the proper ways of doing this.......

Just cause something is killed for food-doesn't mean that the animal doesn't suffer as well


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> He eat the ground squirrel?
> 
> I gotta go Zoobaby. I will be in trouble soon here.
> 
> Enjoy the royal life Big Dog.


Thanks I can only hope to be pulled over buy you some time








[/quote]
no problem









you are aware the american national average was changed to 1.5" a few weeks ago to help with all the angry people


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Having an animal slaughtered humanely for food is okay.

Shooting a chipmunk, and laughing as it rolls in pain, means you have a small fallice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Having an animal slaughtered humanely for food is okay.
> 
> Shooting a chipmunk, and laughing as it rolls in pain, means you have a small fallice.


Either way it suffers.....

Anyhow I was just curious as to his method..
I'm am not here for a debate....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It suffers mildly but we get its food. We killed for a reason.

Heres my pellet gun. Look tiny woodland chipmunk, lets shoot it and inflict pain on it because my dick is tiny!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Having an animal slaughtered humanely for food is okay.
> 
> *Shooting a chipmunk, and laughing as it rolls in pain, means you have a small fallice.*


I don't see the relationship between the two could you link me to a study?

7 more left.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hey jimbo get ther dur riflee im guna get dat thur 6point chipmurnk n brang it bac to me lady so she finks im a man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> Having an animal slaughtered humanely for food is okay.
> 
> *Shooting a chipmunk, and laughing as it rolls in pain, means you have a small fallice.*


I don't see the relationship between the two could you link me to a study?

7 more left.
[/quote]

I could, but judging by your lack of intelligence, there probably aren't any libraries in Nebraska.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

DT try place were they keep the books at how would they know what a library is


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ouch that hurt!

6 more left.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont even think the word "book" even registers on his pea brain.

I would need to draw a systematic link between budweiser, books, inhumane killing, and Mcdonalds for this slob to even begin to understand.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I guess some people need to kill little innocent furry creatures like chipmunks to feel like men.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I dont even think the word "book" even registers on his pea brain.
> 
> I would need to draw a systematic link between *budweiser*, books, *inhumane killing*, and *Mcdonalds *for this slob to even begin to understand.


























5 more


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> No we have more than enuff americans in the middle east killing chipmunks but apparently some call them people.


Doesn't worry me, friendly fire thins out US soldiers numbers anyway


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Doesn't worry me, friendly fire thins out US soldiers numbers anyway


No we have more than enuff americans in the middle east killing chipmunks but apparently some call them people.
^ what I edited out since it did not become a new post! 3 more left


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/goes and burns american flag


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Having an animal slaughtered humanely for food is okay.
> 
> Shooting a chipmunk, and laughing as it rolls in pain, means you have a small fallice.












You guys bring new meaning to the word oxymoron(s).

I guess that I'd better give everybody the full story. I was maybe 12 (you know, the age most of you act on here). I was told to use a pellet instead of a bb by an adult because they were more accurate. I shot a chipmunk with it that was digging up the flower and vegetable gardens. Knocked the little guy ass over applecart and he got up, chided me, and ran off to his little hole. Damn thing was back outside its hole the next day, but never went near the garden the rest of the summer. It was funny as hell because he survived and didn't seem any worse for wear.

I knew DT was into molesting small woodland creatures, but evidently it must be an E-Thug past time.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I call BS...bobby your just as american as DT except you have that goofy accent and live in denial.

2 more.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

psychopath... who shoots animals for fun at 12

why didn't you light your house cat on fire in a cage to big of a p*ssy


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Point out the oxymoron. . .


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he doesn't no what an oxymoron is... hes american its ok


----------

